# Long Ash Contest



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Not sure if it has been done here before or not, but what does everyone think about the idea of a Long Ash Contest. Get a picture of the ash as it is still on the cigar type of thing. 

Maybe we could come up with some ground rules, and those that get in it can anti up a couple of cigars for the winner. 

Thoughts?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Before Michael chimes in here.....I'd like to clarify for the record we are talking about Long CIGAR ashes, as defined by the white, grey, or combo of burned tobacco found at the end of a smoked cigar :lol: 

Having said that, I think it would be interesting to see how this would work.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

LOL noted.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Mark,

I think that is a GREAT idea!!!!!! You set the rules. I would LUV to be able to be "IN" one and not hosting one..... LOOK OUT!!!!!!!!!

Here is one I hosted 11 months ago.... hope it helps.

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... 89&start=0

Lets ROCK AND ROLL BABY!!!!!!! just say the word!

8)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Mark,
> 
> I think that is a GREAT idea!!!!!! You set the rules. I would LUV to be able to be "IN" one and not hosting one..... LOOK OUT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Speaking of that. Do you still have the thread of the contest i won a while back. I cant find the pictures and would just like to see it again. O yeah the contest was the cbid one you held, if that helps


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't... but might be able to find it with a search. I'll see what I can do... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Mark,
> 
> I think that is a GREAT idea!!!!!! You set the rules. I would LUV to be able to be "IN" one and not hosting one..... LOOK OUT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Michael. After posting those pic's of your long ash. Who would have a chance of beating you. I am in if, your out. :shock:  :shock: :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Michael. After posting those pic's of your long ash. Who would have a chance of beating you. I am in if, your out. :shock:  :shock: :lol:


Wow.... Red just saved us all a lot of work!

Mark... you can just send the winnings..... now that I'm the BIG WEINER!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > Michael. After posting those pic's of your long ash. Who would have a chance of beating you. I am in if, your out. :shock:  :shock: :lol:
> ...


You just seem to have the long ash thing down Pat. I would never bet on a Mudder.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> [
> Speaking of that. Do you still have the thread of the contest i won a while back. I cant find the pictures and would just like to see it again. O yeah the contest was the cbid one you held, if that helps


http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/forum/f ... 0000084476

Here you go.... it has all the links. Lots of fun!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

well no need to rehash the rules, we could use the similar ones, but we also could ante up the prize pool, if you post a picture you have to pitch in 2 cigars to the winner type of thing?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

markk96 said:


> well no need to rehash the rules, we could use the similar ones, but we also could ante up the prize pool, if you post a picture you have to pitch in 2 cigars to the winner type of thing?


I'd be ok with that.... but I think it would deture people from posting.... not encurage it.... (just my thoughts, but I could be wrong).

What ever you decide, Mark, I'll play.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I have not looked at any other posts, but if it would keep people from posting then I will just come up with a small prize.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

No matter what the rules....I'm IN!!! :woohoo:

A peek at the competition...from early this year... :wink:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

If I recall corectly when you had the competition here last time.. you didnt get that many shots and it was hosted. On top of that its now cold out and getting that ash to stay in the wind is a trick, which also may limit participation. 

That being said whatever your rules are I am in. And Micheal no using super glue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :x


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> That being said whatever your rules are I am in. And Micheal no using super glue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :x


Never! Mine are as real as they get.....

BUT!!!!!!!! I do have 10 Cammies left from 05...... that is a lot of ASH!!!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Not sure I'd be very competetive, but what the hell....I'm game.

I'll toss in two smokes for the winner.......


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I will give it a try. I am known for being more girthy than long, though.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > That being said whatever your rules are I am in. And Micheal no using super glue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :x
> ...


HEHE I have 2 left that have been aging for quite some time. If this goes down I was thinking about busting them out :lol: Although, You do take the best pictures so I might as well wave the white flag now


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Gentlemen - It's not the size of your ash that counts its.....ah hell, who am I kidding...


GAME ON!

:lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

That is a good one, we have not started it yet, should we wait for it to warm up for us that are in the north and midwest? Or just bite the bullet and go ahead and do it?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't care either way, but in the interest of getting participation and making a relatively even playing field it maybe a good idea to wait until it warms up a bit for the folks up North stuck smoking outside.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Excuses excuses!!!!!!

Hay... I know what you're trying to do....

You want the hurican season to come back so I CAN'T smoke outside.... 

hahahaha


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Let's not think of it as "Screw the C-man over during Hurricane Season", instead let's call it....oh...I don't know.....a handicap? :lol:

Nothing but love for ya bro!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:lolat:



JAX said:


> Let's not think of it as "Screw the C-man over during Hurricane Season", instead let's call it....oh...I don't know.....a handicap? :lol:
> 
> Nothing but love for ya bro!


I think many can smoke in the Garage, or a B&M... or hell... GO TO THE INLAWs and smoke in their living-room.... HAhahaha!

I'm game when ever you'all are....


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok, lets talk about the rules. just copy and paste them from your other post? to participate a 2 Cigar join in for the winner?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

markk96 said:


> Ok, lets talk about the rules. just copy and paste them from your other post? to participate a 2 Cigar join in for the winner?


Rules:

- Photos have to be posted on this thread 
- Has to be of one of YOUR cigars YOU are smoking 
- Has to be a cigar smoked from *today to ?*????- You may post as many photos that you desire, but only ONE per each cigar. (We don't want 4 shots of the same cigar). 
- At the end of ????, Mark will announce a winner. 
- I may ask a few BOTL via PM's...... to help me decide a winner...... should I need to beak a tie...... 
- I can adjust the rules as needed, but it should be pretty simple. 
- You may not use props and dis-honest means to keep an ash on. If you have to ask.... then don't do it..... (IE - no steal rods down the center of your stick to hold the ash.

These are from the last one. Feel free to adjust where you like. It is YOUR contest....

I get to play this time!!! :woohoo:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok here are the rules, most of them copied from CM 

Rules: 

- You play, you agree to send the winner 2 Cigars of your choice, regardles of cost. Can be cheap or expensive. 
- Photos have to be posted on this thread 
- Has to be of one of YOUR cigars YOU are smoking 
- Has to be a cigar smoked from today Dec 27th 2007 to Jan 31, 2008 
- You may post as many photos that you desire, but only ONE per each cigar. (We don't want 4 shots of the same cigar). 
- At the end of Jan. I will announce a winner. 
- I may ask a few BOTL via PM's...... to help me decide a winner...... should I need to beak a tie...... 
- I can adjust the rules as needed, but it should be pretty simple. 
- You may not use props and dis-honest means to keep an ash on. If you have to ask.... then don't do it..... (IE - no steal rods down the center of your stick to hold the ash.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm in! I don't think I have much of a chance but it'll be fun!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm in.....

So it's only 2 sticks to get in.... not 2 sticks per photo you enter.... correct.

SO the winnings will be from all who entered? or is there a special bonus, also?

i'm just asking...  :|


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Correct 2 sticks to send the winner, that is it. The winner will get the 2 cigars from each person that enters. 

There will be a special bonus that goes to the winner, but I am not telling.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't look for much competition from me, but hell I'm game!!!


Count me for a 2 stogie buy-in...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Like anyone of this forum knows how to count anyways.... 
:lol: 


I'm getting to work tonight! :wink:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I can count to 21!!!! :shock:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I guess I am just donating 2 sticks, but I am still in anyhow..like I said before, I am know more for my girth than length :lol: [/i]


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Alright, my first contribution to the contest.

Cigar: Joya De Nicaragua Celebracion (Robusto).
Smoked: 27 Dec @ 2345










Let me just say, short of defusing a bomb, this was the most stressful thing I've done in a long time. :lol:

Word to the wise - Remove the band *BEFORE* smoking...it's a bear to get off while trying to keep an ash. :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Who is the girl on the cover?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

So I am just wondering if this thing had actually started and if so when is the end date. You might have already posted all of this info but I didnt see it. JUst looking for some ground rules :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

OK nevermind I am an idiot and just found the rules !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

First entry. Oliva Serie G.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This is gonna be a tough competition. So far there are some very impressive ashes being posted.

I pitty the fool who has to decide the winner! :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Wholey crap........


So the rule of "One" photo per entry is kinda out the door...... 


Nice ash... for sure..... though..


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Wholey crap........
> 
> So the rule of "One" photo per entry is kinda out the door......
> 
> Nice ash... for sure..... though..


Guess I didn't read the rules to well but, I am leaving in the Dog's. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Cycleman's first entry. Smoked the evening of Dec 27th. Camugauy 98 Figurado #1 Corojo
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> :smoke:


CM trying to reel us in. We have seen your ash before. :roll:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Wholey crap........
> ...


You rebel you!!!

:wink:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Heck Ill Jump in though this isnt the best shot :sad:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Damn guys, nice job! I just don't think I'm going to even come close to these...right now the best close place I've got to smoke is the bar and I always end up playing pool when I'm there which isn't very conducive to holding a long ash as I found out last night :shock: Course, the 4 shots of Cuervo and pitcher of beer _might_ have had just a little to do with it :lol:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

What does the winner get?? This is a "contest" after all. I wanna know before i waste a cigar to whoops yalls butts.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

OK I am Going to go ahead a set the bar high for ya I smoked a Camugauy 98 Figurado #1 Corojo. That ash is the entire length of the cigar no more ash to possible get. Good luck :lol:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

that was a stubborn ash too, pretty solid... it held on till i told jimbo to do an ash stand with it


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> OK I am Going to go ahead a set the bar high for ya I smoked a Camugauy 98 Figurado #1 Corojo. That ash is the entire length of the cigar no more ash to possible get. Good luck :lol:
> 
> http://imageshack.us


 :bowdown: Now that's some ash!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> OK I am Going to go ahead a set the bar high for ya I smoked a Camugauy 98 Figurado #1 Corojo. That ash is the entire length of the cigar no more ash to possible get. Good luck :lol:
> 
> http://imageshack.us


Wow, that's just incredible! Really nice picture too, I like that one a lot!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

thehat101 said:


> http://imageshack.us


Awesome shot and I love the grayscale.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

KevinG said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome shot and I love the grayscale.


That's what really caught my eye too. I'm sure the photo would have been nice in color, but I'm a sucker for B&W photos...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

James.... what is the pee-shooter in the photo.... ? 

Looks like a very cool single action! Ruger???


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow that is a great picture, and that did not take long, so now everyone get to work.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> James.... what is the pee-shooter in the photo.... ?
> 
> Looks like a very cool single action! Ruger???


Good eye man I am very impressed. It is a Ruger 357mag and its the blackhawk model, or new black hawk madel to be exact. They made an older version without the wooden handle and some of the other bells and whistles. It was actually a gift from my uncle ..... Pretty cool of him huh??

Also, Thanks for all the kind words about the picture. I worked pretty hard on it. Although I think I should have posted it right before the deadline!! I think I might have awoken the beast known as C-Man :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

thehat101 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > James.... what is the pee-shooter in the photo.... ?
> ...


That is a great revolver. I had one until a few weeks ago.... :sad: 
But that is only temporary... I have my eye on the Ruger P89 or SR9... 8)

Sorry for the threadjack...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Dude that looks crazy.... Nice ash man :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I am not even worthy to look at this thread...


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Seriously...the longest I've gotten since this started was about 2 inches or so. I didn't even bother taking a picture of it :sad: Really nice job guys!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> *SMOKE AMERICAN!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Kentucky Gentelman (gifted to me from Didier)  Thanks Bro!
> 
> ...


In my best BTO voice. You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet from the C-man. He is just testing everyone right now. I know someone out there can keep up with him. I am sure it's not me though.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> *SMOKE AMERICAN!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Kentucky Gentelman (gifted to me from Didier)  Thanks Bro!
> 
> ...


Cool. We're going to be reviewing those here too.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

It figures, I finally get a good one & the picture stinks!! damn cell phone cameras :evil:









This picture is better, but the ash isn't as long.









Thanks again James, this is an excellent cigar!! I hope I don't beat you in this contest with a cigar YOU gave me!! :lol: I would feel kind of bad....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> It figures, I finally get a good one & the picture stinks!! damn cell phone cameras :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you dont either and you should feel bad :wink:

J/K Nice ash :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

thehat101 said:


>


Andy I think this is the same ash from the same cigar


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> *SMOKE AMERICAN!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Kentucky Gentelman (gifted to me from Didier)  Thanks Bro!
> 
> ...


Hey, I got one of those. I luv it.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

The more I try the more I suck at this. So no pictures yet of any of mine.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I just saw this...that is pretty cool!! Of course now I don't feel so special... :lol:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

The best I have ever done.

http://imageshack.us

Fonseca Cubano Limitado


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks good that is quite an ash


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

^^^^^HOLY COW!!!!!!!! :shock: Look at that perfect Ass....I mean Ash!! God Bless America!!! :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

perfect??? It's got a blue stripe painted across it!!! As with cars, coins, and antiques...it's BEST to leave it in the original condition...and not add or subtract anything...Holds it value better over time... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Gotta disagree with you on this one.....

Variaty is the spice of life. Besides.... you can lick the blue right off her ass and PRESTO!!!.,,,,,, it's back in it's original condition..... (until I GET DONE WITH!!)  :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Gotta disagree with you on this one.....
> 
> Variaty is the spice of life. Besides.... you can lick the blue right off her ass and PRESTO!!!.,,,,,, it's back in it's original condition..... (until I GET DONE WITH!!)  :lol:


i was thinking that looked like paint or... some kind of food product


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Opps.......

guess I should have photo-shopped the shadow too..... hu!?!??!??!


:???: :???: :???: :???: :???: :???: :???: :???: :???: :???:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice pics CM!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

LMFOA. With the exception of the shadow That looks pretty damn real. Anyway, I call foul on the photo with real boobs in it. You should have to use props that everyone can use and you know the rest of us here are married and never see boobs anymore. :lol: 


As for the last one .... Nice shot. :lol: Gotta love the ash that a camy gives ya.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> James... come on down... I have boobies for you.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The quality of this sucks, but I'm pretty sure Slowburning sent this.... and it was a pretty good stick... (Thank you sir...)
> 
> ...


I realize it's a "bad" picture and I may of had one too many drinks this evening (not likely though)...but are those ink wells in that photo?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

No... beers, :smile:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I love Boobies :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> I love Boobies :lol:


And they luv you too.... I guess..... 

:smoke:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well they should love me too I am real nice to them 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Holy Hell !!!!!!!!!!1 8)


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Looks like it is Un-circumcised!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Them military blankets are so itchy,,,,,,, but keep your ass warm when needed....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I think you might have just won the contest. The ash from that is bigger than most cigars! :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Those pesky bands! 

I gotta admit, that some serious ash you've got there...I'd borderline have to say it's a mighty fine looking ash. :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

lol you guys have lost it..... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Holy crap! You must have blisters on your fingers  .


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I think the lack of humidity up here this time of year is screwin me in this contest :lol: I just can't get anything really going. Eh well, a 2 stick donation is fun anyhow hehe.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Python said:


> Holy crap! You must have blisters on your fingers  .


Those arent from the cigar :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah I have tried, but I cannot seem to do it here either, being cold out is a bad time of year to try it.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Those arent from the cigar :lol:


 :rotfl:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I have also tried to get a long ash. But after about 1-2 inches it falls off.
(and no, that's not what she said :lol: )


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Damn dude, what are your tricks in doing this?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

markk96 said:


> Damn dude, what are your tricks in doing this?


No tricks.... just TLC........

Hell... I freaked Matt out when he came down for a weekend. Had some kick ass ash.....

TLC baby!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Does the straightened paperclip cause it to curl when it gets hot. :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:|


buzkirk said:


> Does the straightened paperclip cause it to curl when it gets hot. :shock:


I wouldn't know..... but reading that ... looks like you are acusing me of cheating....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> :|
> 
> 
> buzkirk said:
> ...


No, No, no, I was just amazed at that ASH, and that would be the only way I could do that!

I'm not casting any aspersions.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

hmmm where are you at there? i want to go.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Im in the game.... and just havent smoked nything to take pictures of :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I've not been able to come even close...I think it's the fact that it's so dry up here that makes it very difficult. The owner of the bar is starting to get pissed though, I've dropped 2" ashes on her floor a few times now :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

LOL


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Is anyone else in the game???........... or are you waiting to post them at the last minute?? .........
> I'm sharing mine as i go... to try and keep it exciting......
> :woohoo:


I'm still in. Posted my first attempt and haven't anything worth noting since; although not for lack of effort. Tough competition here! :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm not in it, but I keep trying to get a long one. I can never get it past the two inch mark and they keep falling on the carpet in my living room. Then my wife says "WTF, use the ashtray!" and I say, "I'm trying to get a long ash like the guy's on CR." Then I show her all the picks in this thread and she calls me a dork :| . But I will keep trying........and keep vacuuming.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:lolat:



Python said:


> I'm not in it, but I keep trying to get a long one. I can never get it past the two inch mark and they keep falling on the carpet in my living room. Then my wife says "WTF, use the ashtray!" and I say, "I'm trying to get a long ash like the guy's on CR." Then I show her all the picks in this thread and she calls me a dork :| . But I will keep trying........and keep vacuuming.


 :shock: :biglaugh:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow only 3 days left.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> This,,,,,,,, is a freaking FINE entry,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> :smoke:


You are absolutely crazy - Damn funny though!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> Well I tried to smoke 3 at one time tonight........ my throat hurts and mouth feels like a blow-torch was placed in it .... but it was fun and this smoke just got so damn hot.... I kept burning my fingers and didn't want to use a clip ... because I wasn't sure if it would disqualify the ash, so I did a kick butt ash stand......
> 
> Smoking without purging..... makes for a nasty smoke..... BUT A GREAT ASH!!!
> 
> ...


Nice. Where are the other two.

It would be nice to see a few of your failures. :lol: 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Well... you could always start a short ash contest.... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Michael, I have another of those with a extra year on it, if you wanted to trade ?

The BIG question is, How was the Por laranga ? (sp?)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

So, who do I send two cigars to. Any winner yet.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I should have a winner by tonight. I am still waiting for a couple of PM's to be answered.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

**Drum roll please**

And the winner is... opcorn:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i know the contest is over but i had a good ash going tonight... me and thehat were smoking 601's...

about halfway through me and thehat's ashes were looking like good candidates for long ashes... his fell off right after we decided to go for it.. mine held.. check it out

my gf was kind enough to chill with us and took the pics with her cellphone


and time for the ashstand... like i said.. solid ash


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Very impressive ash.....I'd say you'd bring some competition the next go around that is for sure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

BUMP 

I need to send a few sticks to someone. :dunno: opcorn:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Concur....ain't it about time to announce a winner?

Got 2 stogies here looking for a new home. :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

markk96 said:


> I should have a winner by tonight. I am still waiting for a couple of PM's to be answered.


This has taken way to long. Many (not just me) put quite some effort into this contest for fun, and now the fun is gone. Kinda like when a birthday bomb doesn't hit you for two months after your birthday. You start to resent the efforts placed forth, I am withdrawing my entry's.

I of course will still send smokes to the winner...... when one is announced.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> markk96 said:
> 
> 
> > I should have a winner by tonight. I am still waiting for a couple of PM's to be answered.
> ...


Tell me about this one. I think I have been waiting 4 months now for a certain bomb.

Don't pull your entry CM. All is good.

I am sure a winner will be picked soon.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

The main reason .... that I didn't do the Birthday club this year. The same reason I will not ever host another blind taste test.... certain people opt "in"......... and then don't follow through. Who has yet to bomb you Red from last year? As it was my thread.... I'll make it right, bro. Sorry for your frustration...... I know how you're feeling. 

Granted..... this isn't 2 months of waiting..... but it is going on 3 weeks now ..... How hard is it? Not NEAR as hard as it was smoking 47 cigars upsidedown while drinking beer, shots, getting laid (with and without a partner), mowing the yard and getting corn-holed..... ALL WHILE NOT DROPPING MY ASH!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Entry's pulled. (at least the ones I could pull). I just should not partake in stuff like this, so i can stay happy and enjoy posting with the brothers. I get to sensitive..... and looking 3 times a day to see who fianlly wins..... is BS... so now I feel the stress already gone.... and I am ready for a smoke. 

Have fun.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok everyone, the polls have closed on this, and I got the result and the winner goes to Cycleman. 



Very well done and hats off to everyone, this was not an easy one to judge.


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

DAMN

I coulda horned in on this act. lol

See the ash I had workn with CM last nite?

Girlz rule, guys drool.

teehee


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats CM, way to go!


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

I need CM's snailer. To the victor belongs the spoils!!!


*searching for some swisher sweets*


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

CM is out with the pirates tonite. LMAO In Tampa.

I told him he was the big winna. :O)

He'll b piping up tomorrow.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry to everyone that thinks this took way to long, it was due to life getting in the way the last couple of weeks. 

My apologies.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome!!

Stogies enroute on Monday my friend - Told ya you had a nice lookn' ash! :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

markk96 said:


> Ok everyone, the polls have closed on this, and I got the result and the winner goes to Cycleman.
> 
> Very well done and hats off to everyone, this was not an easy one to judge.


Better late than never, but as I pulled out of the contest yesterday.... I'd really like for my winning smokes to stay with ALL the brothers that took thier time to enter and kicked some butt!

Please do not send any smokes.... in turn.... know that it is YOU that are the winners! Please take those two smoke and enjoy them on me. 

And I'm serous. Please do not send any smokes. Just enjoy them and smile lots!!!!! 

And cycleman approved this message.... :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> markk96 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok everyone, the polls have closed on this, and I got the result and the winner goes to Cycleman.
> ...


Cmonnn Let mem send you some stogies. I have been searching for stuff you might not have :lol:  I DIDNT FIND ANY THOUGH


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Normally I'd respect such a request because you sound purty serious...except that I have two stogies which have already recieved their transfer orders for Southern Florida.

Are you going to explain to them that their orders have been yanked? :lol: 

Besides, it was a contest and you were (rightfully) declared the winner. Sorry bro, I don't right the rules. 

I'll respect your wishes if you're hell bent, but I'd like you to reconsider.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Well again I said somethings in my life got in the way, so I do apologize again. So if you want to bow out we can always award it to the next person in line.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

**Bump**

Looking for closure on this...I got two stogies that's going to get mailed somewhere. :lol: 

Break, break

Mark - No worries my man, sometimes life just happens. 
Cheers bro! :beerchug:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

JAX said:


> **Bump**
> 
> Looking for closure on this...I got two stogies that's going to get mailed somewhere. :lol:
> 
> ...


I will take them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

redmondp said:


> JAX said:
> 
> 
> > **Bump**
> ...


Thats the spirit :lol:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL

Watchn this unfold.

Cycleman seriously doesn't want his stogies, and not because he is freaked out! lol But because he did his withdraw before the winning announcement.

:O) 

Redmond. Nice thinking!!!! Luvs it.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

The next person it would go to would be 19Redwings, for this one. 

All cigars can be shipped to him.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

markk96 said:


> The next person it would go to would be 19Redwings, for this one.


Can someone PM his mailing address? I'll get these out by the end of the week.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

markk96 said:


> The next person it would go to would be 19Redwings, for this one.
> 
> All cigars can be shipped to him.


I accept, however, please abide by my wish. *Send any and all 'spoils' to Andy for his Sister-in-laws charity.*
http://www.cigar-review.com/index2.php? ... pic&t=4364

If you don't, I am just going to have to resend the stash to him when they arrive. If you need his addy, drop me a PM.

And Andy, I owe you a check for a set of tickets. Will get it out soon, but I have been travelling a lot lately.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I think that's a worthwhile and honorable resolution, kudos to you redwings!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

CRider said:


> I think that's a worthwhile and honorable resolution, kudos to you redwings!


I definately concur!

Break, break

Redwings, PM sent


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

+ 1 Bill. Great idea. Two on the way to the fish.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey I am Back....been gone since Sunday....

WOW!! :shock: Great Idea & very classy Bill!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: I will make sure they get a good home!!!! Heck, maybe you will win them back!! :lol: No hurries on the tickets, We have until the April Herf. FYI, we are up to $160 raised so far!! Thaqnks again to everyone!! :beerchug:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

My apologies to all. I didn't get my cigars out by the end of that week as planned...things got pretty rough down this way. All is well now, no worries.

Anycase they will go out tomorrow or Tuesday the latest.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

JAX said:


> My apologies to all. I didn't get my cigars out by the end of that week as planned...things got pretty rough down this way. All is well now, no worries.
> 
> Anycase they will go out tomorrow or Tuesday the latest.


Got 'em Bro!!! Thanks!!! :beerchug:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Don't feel bad Jax, I'm late gettin mine out too. I'm gonna include a few extra just to cover the interest :wink:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Andy i think you're going to beed a bigger humi bro lol..


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Or at least a second one...maybe he can add a 2nd raffle prize? :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> Andy i think you're going to beed a bigger humi bro lol..


It is almost full already....and I am NOT joking :lol: You guys KICK ASS!!!!!!!!!! Thanks again!!!! :dude:


----------

